# Det- One Reading



## DasBoot (May 24, 2011)

This is a book written on the first Marine Unit assigned to SOCOM. It was used to see how the Marine's would intergrate with SOF units. It's an interesting read, and I recognized the names of two of the Marines- Master Gunnery Sergeant Padilla and Master Sergeant Keith Oakes. Enjoy!

http://books.google.com/books?id=F6...&resnum=6&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## devilbones (May 24, 2011)

I have the entire thing in a PDF at work I can upload if anyone is interested.


----------



## DasBoot (May 24, 2011)

devilbones said:


> I have the entire thing in a PDF at work I can upload if anyone is interested.



That'd be great!


----------



## Derdang (May 24, 2011)

Id love to read it


----------



## Salt USMC (May 24, 2011)

Its available on a .mil website. Let me see if I can find the link

Try this
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0KEWJnqGQ&sig2=_qpy8r_T7dSSi5dOzxnOEw&cad=rja


----------



## DasBoot (May 25, 2011)

Here it is from USMC.mil
http://www.marines.mil/news/publica...ialOperationsCommandDetachment,2003-2006.aspx


----------



## devilbones (May 25, 2011)

Thats it.  I can upload too if anyone cant get it from those pages.


----------



## DasBoot (May 25, 2011)

devilbones said:


> Thats it. I can upload too if anyone cant get it from those pages.



That'd be great- maybe one of the Admins could make it a stickie


----------



## devilbones (May 25, 2011)

Its too large.  I was able to get it down to 3.2 MB though.  If anyone wants its PM me your email address and I will send it.


----------



## RGK310 (May 25, 2011)

Very interesting read. I remember being @ SOI west when DET ONE was being formed (2004) and subsequently on the first MEU that included a MARSOC unit (2007) so it is really cool to see how the whole process occurred.


----------

